# (Bike-) Handschuhe für Kleinkind!?



## Büscherammler (21. September 2013)

Ich war heute mit meinem 2,5 jährigen und seinem Laufrad auf der BMX Bahn. Er ist schon gut unterwegs und gibt richtig Gas. Einmal hat's ihn ordentlich aufgestellt und er hat sich die Hand ein wenig aufgeschürft.

Hat jemand ein Tipp für bikehandschuhe bei winzigen Händen? Alles radtaugliche was ich bisher gefunden habe ist leider viel zu groß. War heut auch bei Engelbert Strauss, da gibt's Super Handschuhe, aber ich denke die passen frühestens mit vier....


----------



## trifi70 (21. September 2013)

Wir ham Mädels und deswegen was im Hello Kitty Design (nehmen müssen)...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Hel...rl-/400427878379?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:DE:3160

Die sind "ab 4" angegeben, passen der 4jährigen auch (noch), sitzen aber sehr eng und sind schwer anzuziehen. Da die knapp 2jährige, als sie diese bei der Schwester sah, direkt auch welche wollte, hat sie die zu kleinen bekommen und für die ältere haben wir größere besorgt:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004CE79GS/ref=pe_386171_38075861_pe_364711_36330181_item"]Bike Fashion 816061-4 - Fahrrad-Handschuhe "Hello Kitty": Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Mit den Größen ist es wirklich schwierig, jeder gibt die anders an. Da ist Probieren angesagt... Aber wenn sie zu groß sind, läßt man sie halt ein Jahr liegen und besorgt kleinere.

Der Schutz für die Handinnenfläche ist auf jeden Fall gegeben. Rückseite ist dünner Stoff.

Bin sicher Du findest was bei ebay oder Amazon mit der Suche nach Kinderfahrradhandschuh. Für Junx dann Modell Disney Cars oder  Cäptn Sharky oder ähnliches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (21. September 2013)

Danke für den Tip! Habe allerdings noch nicht die Hoffnung aufgegeben Langfingerhandschuhe zu finden.


----------



## joe267 (22. September 2013)

Meiner ist 3,5 Jahre alt und hat die Fox Youth Dirtpaw in YXS.Die gibt es aber auch in YXXS. Die Handschuhe sind aber sehr eng zum anziehen,dafür sitzen sie aber super.Einfach mal googeln,sind meist in Motocrossshops zu finden.
Gibt es auch von Thor ,kann dazu aber keine Angaben machen.


----------



## UpDown (22. September 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben damals unseren Kindern ihre ersten Langfingerhandschuhe bei Polo-Motorrad gekauft (http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/pharao-x-cross-kinderhandschuh.html).

Ciao UpDown


----------



## Büscherammler (23. September 2013)

Danke für die Tips! Die Polo sind leider erst KW7 in der kleinsten Grösse lieferbar, die Fox werd ich mal suchen.


----------



## atx900 (23. September 2013)

http://www.roeckl.de/produkte/radsport/sommer/handschuh/minden-jr/


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Mai 2014)

Ich häng mich mal an diesen alten Thread dran.
Meine Nichte soll bald zum 6. Geburtstag ein neues Fahrrad bekommen und ich als fürsorgende Tante möchte gerne Handschuhe beisteuern. Da das Radl weiß-lila ist, sollen die Handschuhe am besten auch lila oder pink sein.
Ich bin bei der Suche auf die BodyGeometry von specialized gestoßen, kann aber leider keine Größentabelle dazu finden. Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann  Empfehlungen für ne 6-Jährige aussprechen?

Müssen auch nicht unbedingt die Specialized sein, bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen.

Achja, kann leider nicht mit ihr zum Einkaufen gehen, da 450km entfernt. Wird also ein Internetkauf...


----------



## KIV (28. Mai 2014)

mein Junior ist gerade 7 geworden, hat große Hände und ihm passen diese in Gr.4
http://www.gear2win.de/mx-bekleidung/mx-bekleidung-kinder/handschuhe-kinder/kenny.html


----------



## trolliver (29. Mai 2014)

Hast du denn das lila vom Rad? Wenn es wirklich lila ist, würde ich pink nicht nehmen, das beißt sich meiner Meinung nach. Eine Größentabelle öffnet sich hier mit dem Klick auf den entsprechenden Link.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Mai 2014)

@KIV: Danke für den Link 

@trolliver:  Leider kenn ich das lila nicht, aber für kleine Prinzessinnen passt pink und lila erfahrungsgemäß zusammen, auch wenn's den Erwachsenen in den Augen weh tut 
Die Size-Chart hab ich auch gefunden, aber da sind leider nur die Maße für Damen und Herren, aber nicht für Kinder enthalten, deshalb ja meine Frage nach Erfahrungswerten hier. Danke trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

